
‘The Revenge of Analog’: See It. Feel It. Touch It. (Don’t Click) - walterbell
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/05/books/revenge-of-analog-david-sax.html
======
walterbell
Audio interview with book author about board games,
[https://www.buzzsprout.com/65262/466464-episode-5-in-
convers...](https://www.buzzsprout.com/65262/466464-episode-5-in-conversation-
with-david-sax)

